# Will Rescue/adopt female rats (Bloomington, Indiana)



## Clover_Luna (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello!

I live in Bloomington, Indiana. If you are nearby and have or know someone who needs to rehome their ratties, I will gladly take some in. I'm not looking to buy, only rescue/rehome! 

Some requirements:

Must be female or fixed male (So we can avoid accidental litters)
Any age is fine, but for the safety of my rats, yours should be in good health.
Disabilities are fine (hard of hearing/seeing)

Prefer they come with their cage (for qt purposes) (This is not 100% necessary, but would really help.)
If you are rehoming all your rats and have no need for your rat items, it would help if you included them with your rattie. (Food/toys/bedding, so on and so forth)

About me:

I am a 28 year old house wife. Most of my time is dedicated to my pets. I have 3 female rats and a double critter nation cage. 

Please private message me and give me the details about the rat/s needing rescued and pictures would be awesome. Willing to travel up to 30ish minutes. If you live further away, we can meet halfway. Free days are usually only weekends. Though if you ever come to Bloomington, we can meet at the west side Walmart! 

Thank you.


----------

